# TG Greens, Derbyshire. April 2017



## Ferox (Jul 11, 2017)

I was not aware of this place until I seen a report on it last summer and as with Octel Bromine it was the medical room that caught my eye. And a little beauty it was too. Great decay with some nice features left. This place is rather big. The sort of place that seems to keep going and going with shit loads to have a look at. The old kilns where very nice, especially a big walk in one down in the lower levels. Some cool decay and nature egress in here also plus some collapsed floors and roofs in parts. A cracking mooch this one which I thoroughly enjoyed. Visited with non member Paul.

History

T.G.Green & Co Ltd originally operated from the village of Church Gresley, South Derbyshire between 1864 and 2007.
More famous for their blue and white striped 'Cornish Kitchen Ware' produced from the early 1920's (then known as 'E-Blue') the pottery produced many hundreds of patterns from Yellow wares, Victorian transfer prints, colourful hand painted Art Nouveau & vibrant enamelled Art Deco patterns, Wartime utility pottery, avant garde Retro designs and many well known Brewery wares, employing up to 1,000 local staff at the height of production.
Now, the old pottery site lays in ruins, the land under private ownership, never likely to ever see production again, the last of the South Derbyshire potteries has gone, although as it nears its 100th anniversary the traditional Cornishware is still manufactured and sold through a new T.G.Green & Co Ltd. 















.



































































.









Thanks For Looking 

More pics on my Flickr page - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157682973777741/with/34569316764/


----------



## krela (Jul 11, 2017)

You've got some lovely shots, different from most I've seen. Nicely done Ferox.


----------



## MD (Jul 11, 2017)

years since i saw something from there 
wonder who set the tables out ?
nice pics too


----------



## Ferox (Jul 11, 2017)

krela said:


> You've got some lovely shots, different from most I've seen. Nicely done Ferox.



Thanks Krela


----------



## Ferox (Jul 11, 2017)

MD said:


> years since i saw something from there
> wonder who set the tables out ?
> nice pics too



Thanks mate. Well set out tables, they even left a bit of sauce


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2017)

You really got some great shots here.i did love this place.the #decay is lovely.loved the canteen too.it ain't changed.just a bit greener


----------



## smiler (Jul 11, 2017)

Nicely photographed, Ferox, a wee bit different, I have a small collection of Cornishware, some of which came out the back door, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Ferox (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks Lads  Was a most enjoyable morning


----------



## Electric (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice one Ferox.
That looks really interesting. Nice pigments.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 13, 2017)

Very nicely photographed, good work. 
Any hassles with security?


----------



## Ferox (Jul 14, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Very nicely photographed, good work.
> Any hassles with security?



Thanks mate. Had the place to ourselves bud. A nice and relaxed wander


----------



## pineapplesnail (Jul 15, 2017)

So niche! Nicely done.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh great I love to see how places are doin over the years! Love this place! You have been in some of it that I have missed even after several revisits...you have made me wanna go back lol

Love the 2nd shot wiv the blue pigments! You caught some lovely light in there too! I'm glad you put this up as I really love this place and it hasn't changed too much over the years which is fantastic! It must have been 5 yrs ago when I was last there and I nearly fell through the floor on every visit so you have done well upstairs lol Fab pics thanks!


----------



## Ferox (Oct 31, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Oh great I love to see how places are doin over the years! Love this place! You have been in some of it that I have missed even after several revisits...you have made me wanna go back lol
> 
> Love the 2nd shot wiv the blue pigments! You caught some lovely light in there too! I'm glad you put this up as I really love this place and it hasn't changed too much over the years which is fantastic! It must have been 5 yrs ago when I was last there and I nearly fell through the floor on every visit so you have done well upstairs lol Fab pics thanks!



Thank You PV71. Glad you liked the pics  Yep, a great place this one, I really enjoyed it myself. Reckon I will have a revisit myself at some point. Would not mind trying my wide angle lens in here which I have got since this visit


----------



## Malenis (Nov 3, 2017)

Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## lyness__ (Nov 12, 2017)

You're lucky with that. A few of my friends live in the area and went on two occasions to get photos and on both times had a couple range rovers pull up with groups of people inpolitly telling them to leave. They were also coming across quite threatening


----------



## Ferox (Nov 12, 2017)

lyness__ said:


> You're lucky with that. A few of my friends live in the area and went on two occasions to get photos and on both times had a couple range rovers pull up with groups of people inpolitly telling them to leave. They were also coming across quite threatening



Ah,shit. That's unlucky bud


----------

